# 3d Rda For Nemesis



## Riaz (8/4/14)

does anyone have one of these bad boys?

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1651001

can you share your views on it please.


----------



## crack2483 (8/4/14)

Vapeking suppose to be getting in soon.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

fantastic


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (8/4/14)

i want one! will probably pick one up when vapeking gets them in stock. 
that fasttech one looks to only have "hybrid" connector mode, no 510? meaning u can only use it on a nemi clone? hmmmm, well i wanted to get a nemesis clone anyway!


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> i want one! will probably pick one up when vapeking gets them in stock.
> that fasttech one looks to only have "hybrid" connector mode, no 510? meaning u can only use it on a nemi clone? hmmmm, well i wanted to get a nemesis clone anyway!


thats what i plan to use it on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zaVaper (9/4/14)

I ordered mine some time ago, it should arrive towards the end of the month, couple reviews of the clone on YouTube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

